# Please help me find my beautiful mare!



## K4STR (11 September 2015)

Hi All, Many thanks for taking the time to read my post. 

I hope you can help me find my old Ex Racer, Belle Bleu. SIRE was Bluegrass Prince. Belle Bleu (stable name Beau) Was born in March 2000 and retired from racing in 2003. I bought her from a lady in Cumbria in 2011 and she stayed with me in Lancashire until I unfortunately had to part with her due to relocating and work commitments. I re-homed her with a lovely lady from Hull who then unfortunately, had to re home her again due to ill health. She was rehomed though Furlong racehorses and Beau is believed to be in Berkshire with an old friend from her racing days. I have now relocated to Hampshire I would love to know that Beau is safe and well and hoping someone who sees this knows this gorgeous mare!! 

Myself and Beau's previous owner(From Hull) have tried to get in touch with Final Furlong to contact current owner but owner is un contactable  

Myself and Beau went through a very rocky road together, she is my absolute world and it breaks my heart that i have lost track of her. 

I have lots of fabulous stories and pictures to share with current owner! 

Please help, someone must know of this beautiful mare! 

(For some reason my images wont show below but i have pasted my facebook page where i have posted about her - I will try and figure out how to show images in the meantime) 

Thank you in advance 
Kirsten 















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153029620330292&set=pcb.10153029628455292&type=1&theater


----------

